# In need of exhaust help



## kingair350 (Mar 20, 2012)

So i'm looking for exhaust options for my 04. Pretty sure i'm gonna go with a set of pacesetter LT's and catless mids. I was considering flowmasters or spintechs. I don't want it crazy loud. But i'm having some trouble finding what I want. I would like to stay with the side by side exit exhaust but i can't find 3'' thats like that. Also if i didn't do side by side exit do i have to change my bumber to a 05 or what do i do there. Thanks for any advice. Sorry for the lack of knowledge on this. I'm a diesel man. 5'' turbo back is what i'm used to


----------



## jpalamar (Jul 22, 2008)

You don't need 3" until you hit retarded high HP. Also, with long tubes and catless you might be shocked how loud it is on the stock 04 exhaust. I wouldn't get a catback until you have heard it with just the heads/mids first.


----------



## kingair350 (Mar 20, 2012)

So you're saying just get the headers and mids right. Now the ones that I saw were 3'' mids. Should i find 2.5'' or just get a reducer to fit up to the stock exhaust


----------



## jpalamar (Jul 22, 2008)

Pacesetter headers/mids will bolt to the factory catback.


----------



## AlaGreyGoat (Jul 6, 2006)

I may be wrong, but I don't think PS make mid pipes for the 04's

Larry


----------



## BWinc (Sep 21, 2005)

They do. Model 82-1167.


----------



## gtogooch (Dec 12, 2009)

I have Pacesetter LTs and catless mids with the stock catback with welded in spintechs and it sounds awesome, loud but awesome.


----------



## svede1212 (Nov 1, 2005)

jpalamar said:


> You don't need 3" until you hit retarded high HP. Also, with long tubes and catless you might be shocked how loud it is on the stock 04 exhaust. I wouldn't get a catback until you have heard it with just the heads/mids first.


He nailed it. 3" is not even desirable at near stock HP levels and do the LTs/catless first. The stock exhaust isn't restrictive and you'll be surprised at how much louder your car will be.


----------

